
'Memories' pass between generations - zvanness
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-25156510
======
ondoheer
This has been asumed by different therapies for the past decades (Hellinger's
Family Constelations, Transfamiliar therapies, even Transpersonal ones). It is
nice to see studies that will help support this therapies against their
detractors.

I remeber to have read a few years ago an article about how planarians
inherited to their descendants the traumatic experience of steping on an
electrified metal plate, and each coming generation of planarians would learn
faster to avoid such a plate.

Has anyone got a clue of what I'm talking about? I haven't been able to find
it (I read it off a photocopied article)

------
marojejian
Same data as this?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6838081](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6838081)

